# Best December Fishing for VA Beach?



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm coming down to VA Beach to fish there for the first time ever from 12/8 to 12/11 and would like to know what I can expect while there. I've already got a charter for one morning but would like to enjoy some surf or pier fishing on some of the other days.

Any specific ideas in terms of locations, bait or ideal equipment? I've got two 9'ers, a 10 and an 11 just waiting to catch some VA Beach fish! Any/all suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

wow ... 80+ views and no one has any suggestions?


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Striper that time of year. Light lines at night, hope and a prayer during the day. Unless you are on a boat trolling or chunking. I life here and would not come to Virginia Beach to fish that time of year without a boat. Not really all that good of surf fishing to be had. A couple spots that will be overrun with people, bring your waders and layers.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

By that time of year, I have started blue catfishing on the James River. 
When striper first became abundent again, there were spots you could consistently "limit out". What with increased pressure and my decreased interest in stripers in the surf, it's tough to know where to go. 
However, you CAN take your posse and go to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel Pier , which is on the 1st Island,three miles offshore. The kids would get a kick out of that. 

Best of luck,and let us know how you did.

BA


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

During the day, get your binoculars and hit Ocean View, Chick's Beach, and Cape Henry. Look for birds. If the wind is right and the bait is thick you can get into a blitz of schoolies.

At night, fish the Seagull Pier on the CBBT with jigs or bait, or the base of the CBBT. It's hit or miss, but when it's crappy it's still a day on the water. And when it's good, it's great.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

spec fishing at the ditch


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

sand flea said:


> During the day, get your binoculars and hit Ocean View, Chick's Beach, and Cape Henry. Look for birds. If the wind is right and the bait is thick you can get into a blitz of schoolies.
> 
> At night, fish the Seagull Pier on the CBBT with jigs or bait, or the base of the CBBT. It's hit or miss, but when it's crappy it's still a day on the water. And when it's good, it's great.


What kind of jig or bait would you recommend? I have to admit that I've really only ever fished with either bloodworms or cut spot/menhaden unless I'm out on someone's boat. I'll give anything a try


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Striper_MIKE said:


> What kind of jig or bait would you recommend? I have to admit that I've really only ever fished with either bloodworms or cut spot/menhaden unless I'm out on someone's boat. I'll give anything a try


bucktail,bucktail,bucktail,and hogy darters work well also,target around the bridge piles at night and keep your lure in the lights.i saw your other posts saying ther are no opportunities in maryland,but you would be incorrect now that the bluecat has established in the potomac,these big boys don't go dormant in winter so as long as there aint ice on top you still can catch'em,just watch the boat forum for reports from capt. mike,i think he comes out of belle haven marina,very impressive to say the least


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Hit up oceans east when you get into town and ask what is working this year. Changes every year. Sizes and colors change yearly.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> bucktail,bucktail,bucktail,and hogy darters work well also,target around the bridge piles at night and keep your lure in the lights.i saw your other posts saying ther are no opportunities in maryland,but you would be incorrect now that the bluecat has established in the potomac,these big boys don't go dormant in winter so as long as there aint ice on top you still can catch'em,just watch the boat forum for reports from capt. mike,i think he comes out of belle haven marina,very impressive to say the least


Thanks sunburntspike. Not sure when I mentioned a lack of opportunities in MD ... actually, I don't think I did? Maybe you have me mistaken with someone else? I'm just changing it up a bit and going somewhere I've never been ...

Anyhow ... looking forward to the trip! Thanks everyone for all the info ... more is, of course, appreciated!


----------

